# Summer Heat = Eating Less



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Are dogs like people on that?
I know that most of us aren't as hungry & want a lighter meal on really hot days.
Well we usually go through a 30lb bag of TOTW a week (4 dogs).
This week when it got up over 90 degrees out--at the end of the week we still had about half a bag (maybe slightly less). We were quite surprised. 
Is this normal?

This is the first summer where they are on a grain free food, before on other "not so good" foods they would inhale food all year 'round. 

Or could it even be that they are free to roam the house since I quit my job & they are out of their crates for the day now? Maybe they feel they can eat whenever they want instead of stock piling?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady doesn't eat as much when its hot 
he inhales the water but not the food.
when I put food out he'll eat a little later in the evening.
I wouldn't be too concerned unless they start to lose too much weight


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Make sure the where you store your food is in a cool dry place. It can go rancid if in a hot garage or humid area.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlMake sure the where you store your food is in a cool dry place. It can go rancid if in a hot garage or humid area.


It's all in the kitchen


----------

